# Feeling Burnt Out and Chest Pains



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

So to my previous post I talked about my mom having a feeling of DP but she said she is feeling better. I'm not sure if she even had DP to be honest but she told me that she had an out-of-body experience so she understands my dissociation which is still hard for anyone to understand. I have been doing better since my DP has started but I feel more brain dead and mentally worn out for no reason. I normally don't get much sleep and I stress myself out in school even though I shouldn't. I push things to the last minute more than normal now and I have no motivation to do anything but watch tv and go on Netflix. Both relax my anxiety. I also have chest pains very so often. I am not depressed I can find joy in life but I feel worn down, tired and foggy. I could sleep for 15 hours and still feel tired and worn down. Does anyone have this feeling? Happy but bread dead mostly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

Chest pains, yes, it's anxiety rearing its head in awful ways, I cant tell you how many doctors have told me "you're fine" but i refuse to believe it cause the pain is so real. As far as the feeling tired, thats straight up depression man, you get into those funks of sleeping 15 hours a day you're going to want to stay doing it. A body in motion stays in motion while a body at rest stays at rest. Food for thought!


----------



## lostsoul93 (Feb 20, 2015)

I can definitely agree with this. Not the chest pain, but that's definitely a very common anxiety problem. But the word out and only wanting to sleep yes, that's something I struggle with everyday however I also don't feel depressed, I'm generally a very happy positive person despite what's going on with me. I've summed it up to just an overworked, stressed out brain. All we do is think, think, think naturally with everything feeling and looking so weird. I think our brains are just looking for a break and sleeping offers it a break. I would sleep all day long if I could, its hard getting to sleep but once I'm there that's all I want to do. Give it the rest it needs, its exhausting being so checked in with yourself all the time.


----------

